# My dog Fluffy



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She looks stunning- wow! I love her. She's really grown up!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Sue....I want her(I'm assuming she's a girl  )....can I? PLEASE!!!!   She's beautiful!!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, Jeremy, she is her Daddy's girl so you would have to ask Vern


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love love love her rear


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

She's got an amazing coat.....very beautiful.

Jeremy, I'm sure Vern will bring her out next time he's on your couch...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW--she makes your heart do flip-flops!!!! Skyler wants her email!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I love love love her rear


Um......okay....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> She's got an amazing coat.....very beautiful.
> 
> Jeremy, I'm sure Vern will bring her out next time he's on your couch...


Ah...good point. Maybe I'll ask for payment...I get Fluffy(Tipsy) and he can use my couch...?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She's stunning!  I hope Tucker's coat turns out like that lol but I don't think it will... its already goin' curly.

I think I might just have to doggynap her


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

You guys would not believe how much coat I stripped out of her neck and shoulders! Granted she will be 1 year old March 31st but she has yet to shed anything...even after a very warm bath yesterday. Her neck is amazing...very long and elogant  So far I am quite pleased with her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL Rick leave it to you


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> You guys would not believe how much coat I stripped out of her neck and shoulders! Granted she will be 1 year old March 31st but she has yet to shed anything...even after a very warm bath yesterday. Her neck is amazing...very long and elogant  So far I am quite pleased with her.


As well you should be!  She's a great looking girl!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LOL Rick leave it to you


What? I just know my wife gets pissed if she ever hears me say something like that....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well you should be talking about your wife


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is stunning!.
Will you have puppies with her?.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beauty, lovely soft expression too.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> She is stunning!.
> Will you have puppies with her?.


Eventually...maybe fall 2008. I want to show her first


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Magnficent, Stunning ... and just plain WOW! Awesome dog! And I am constantly drooling over your dog in your sig carrying that bird too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Do dogs have to be bred to have coats like that? Maybe I'll be a hair straightener for Tuck. lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Eventually...maybe fall 2008. I want to show her first


So I have to wait..... :doh:


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> So I have to wait..... :doh:


If you make lobster, I'll bring her with me


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I was just lookin' around your website...I love your dogs! I'd like to get another golden in a few years once Carson is 2-3yrs old. Maybe...I'll get one from you.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sue, she is absolutely gorgeous and just so beautiful. But I do have to ask. Is she what one would consider a fluffy foo foo golden?? LOL!!! I just had to ask.: : : : :


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Do dogs have to be bred to have coats like that? Maybe I'll be a hair straightener for Tuck. lol


A lot of it's genetic. She actually has TOO much coat.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Sue, she is absolutely gorgeous and just so beautiful. But I do have to ask. Is she what one would consider a fluffy foo foo golden?? LOL!!! I just had to ask.: : : : :


I would say YES! :agree:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> If you make lobster, I'll bring her with me


Since it is now summer (kinda) who will cook for me if Vern is at your house? He is my "chef" for the summer...gives me a break


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Since it is now summer (kinda) who will cook for me if Vern is at your house? He is my "chef" for the summer...gives me a break


Ok...maybe I'll bring the lobster to your house...but Vern has to cook it. :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> A lot of it's genetic. She actually has TOO much coat.


Ohhh...looks like I'll be investing in a fur straightener....  :doh:

Tucker's all wavy on his back...lol


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow is right. She sure is a GORGEOUS girl. Beautiful!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are my Fluffy Foo Foo's:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I adore Hootie  He is a good looking boy!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I adore Hootie  He is a good looking boy!


I love the HOOTS and Maggs. They just are so sweet. I cant get enough of either. The others are wonderful too but I am partial to the Hootieman and the Maggs.  

I love fluffy foo foo photos.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I adore Hootie  He is a good looking boy!


Thanks!!! And you wont ever see him without some kind of Ball....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's my fluffer...he was almost 5 months in these pics...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's stunning!

What tool do you use to strip the coat? I have a foster dog with a really woolly undercoat and I'd love to thin it out so the outer coat lays better, but I don't a good tool.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> She's stunning!
> 
> What tool do you use to strip the coat? I have a foster dog with a really woolly undercoat and I'd love to thin it out so the outer coat lays better, but I don't a good tool.


I use a Mars Coat King. Do a google search for the best price as it is NOT cheap. It does a wonderful job though. You can also use a hand stripper found in most catalogs but it is very time consuming. Let me know if you need more info


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well........all of these Goldens are beautiful, but do you know there is an actual Foo Dog? Check it out!

Rare Breed: Chinese Foo Dog
The Chinese Foo Dog Club of America


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your dog is VERY FLUFFY good looking pup. This is a picture of Oakly when he went through HIS FLUFFY phase


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodness...it's an invasion of beautiful fluffy foo foo's of the Golden and Chinese kind. Do you know there's a Little Bunny foo foo, too? 

I just realized I have a photo of Shadow that would make you wet your pants. It's that coat of his. I'll have to find it. Found it!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Well guys, Brinkley said she does not want to be a foo foo dog. So she told me to stick Barney in here as my foo foo dog. LOL!!!! So here he is. Barney my not so fluffy foo foo dog. LMAOOOOO!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dang he's beautiful, Donna!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Dang he's beautiful, Donna!


He has come a very long way Kim. He truly has. He does try so hard. But he certainly is a character as you know only too well. LOL!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

First, baby Keira...

Next, baby Rachel- not my first GR, but my first GR puppy

Last, Blossom- I wish she was mine... I snapped this photo at the 1998 Mid Florida GR speciality in Sanford, FL... she was young. Better known as Ch Goodtimes Run For the Roses (Casey x Ch Laurel's Goodtime Pink Champagne)

But isn't she lovely and fluffy?  She won, too.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, here goes... My dog fluffy:










Isn't it amazing how many dogs named fluffy there are on this forum?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Goodness...it's an invasion of beautiful fluffy foo foo's of the Golden and Chinese kind. Do you know there's a Little Bunny foo foo, too?
> 
> I just realized I have a photo of Shadow that would make you wet your pants. It's that coat of his. I'll have to find it. Found it!


Well, I didn't wet my pants, but I almost choked when you implied I might 

That is a GReat photo!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love that picture of Jesse- it's my fave


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I love the HOOTS and Maggs. They just are so sweet. I cant get enough of either. The others are wonderful too but I am partial to the Hootieman and the Maggs.
> 
> I love fluffy foo foo photos.


I can't pick a favorite myself. I love them all LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That pic of Abby lying down is stunning- what a little goddess... that IS she, right?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Goodness...it's an invasion of beautiful fluffy foo foo's of the Golden and Chinese kind. Do you know there's a Little Bunny foo foo, too?
> 
> I just realized I have a photo of Shadow that would make you wet your pants. It's that coat of his. I'll have to find it. Found it!


Oh my Shadow is a FLUFFY FOO FOO of a pup. Do they get any more fluffy???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Well, here goes... My dog fluffy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is one very FLUFFY PUP! FLUFFY is one handsome hound.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oh my Shadow is a FLUFFY FOO FOO of a pup. Do they get any more fluffy???


More fluffy doggies for me please. I can't get enough dog fur myself!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is Rachel grown up:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is Starlite's grandmother- fluff enough for ya?? Her name is Patee-Merril's Golden Rainbow










How about this dog, Starlite's grandsire? Patee-Merril's Golden Crown:










And this is a friend in LA's happy Golden boy Jack, with his fluffy ears!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Now, they all look good and fluffy! (I think this is a sickness LOL)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is a picture of my brothers dog also named FLUFFY! He is one of the darkest goldens I have seen.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ah, Rachel, queen of the fluff- I miss you dear!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> This is Starlite's grandmother- fluff enough for ya?? Her name is Patee-Merril's Golden Rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even more FLUFFY pups! Love the curly coat on Patee-Merrils


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I need to upload my foster GRs onto this new Dell...

I have had some MEGA fluffy senior rescues whom I just fostered/adopted until they died...

Sage was the least fluffy, and he's the only one I have on here. RIP angel... he died in 2005.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here is a picture of my brothers dog also named FLUFFY! He is one of the darkest goldens I have seen.


I think it is a sign of good pigmentation. You can tell by looking at his nose and lips.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I bet you could breed him and make a fortune...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I bet you could breed him and make a fortune...


Great idea!! Let's see 10 pups in a litter at $1,000.00/pup and 4 litters a year my brother will be a millionaire in no time


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

RARE black GOLD!!!!!!!!! What other colors could we do...  British Cream? American Black? Canadian Red?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> RARE black GOLD!!!!!!!!! What other colors could we do...  British Cream? American Black? Canadian Red?


Some pastel shade might be nice. Maybe some aqua, sage green etc. Might require a little genetic engineering but I think we could do it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think a nice Whippet Golden is the next rage... Rigby is ready and willing... watch out for the... Golpet!! Or is it the Whipperdoodle?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is one FLUFFY ASS dog for ya:uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good thing you weren't behind him!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Baby got back!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here is one FLUFFY ASS dog for ya:uhoh:


Is that Mr. Oaks? He is pretty fluffy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Is that Mr. Oaks? He is pretty fluffy.


Not his best angle :doh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Not his best angle :doh:


LOL. Gold is good from any angle LOL


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Mary!!! Remember when??? LOL!!! God!! It seems like almost yesterday!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Hey Mary!!! Remember when??? LOL!!! God!! It seems like almost yesterday!


Is that one of those new designer dogs that are the rage the days. Maybe a goldensneerer? FluffyWincer?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Brinkleysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mary!!! Remember when??? LOL!!! God!! It seems like almost yesterday!
> ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love that picture Donna...........


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

wow...She is GORGEOUS!!!!
I've made a visit to your site once, all of your goldens are just absolutly beautiful!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

She is absolutely stunning! Pure golden glory at its finest!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I use a Mars Coat King. Do a google search for the best price as it is NOT cheap. It does a wonderful job though. You can also use a hand stripper found in most catalogs but it is very time consuming. Let me know if you need more info


I have the MatKing grooming tools, I think they're similiar to the Mars Coat King. Sue, please correct me if I'm wrong. 

I have a terrier and I strip his coat with the MatKings and I really like them. I went through Ryanspet.com and got the set of 4 (the 20,16,12, & 8 blades) for 19.96, or you can get one for 9.97. It think that website has some flat shipping fees, but they were still really affordable, especially considering what I pay to get my terrier hand stripped! :uhoh: 

I don't think an average golden owner would need them... I don't use them on my golden boys. But they'd probably be nice for that extra fluff! 

Here's my dog named Fluffy working hard and then hardly working... Boone isn't quite so fluffy yet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Zulu is a total knockout beauty!!! Wow you must miss him so much. What type of work is he doing? I cannot remember!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

ACC, yep, he is an awesome boy. Everyone, including his service group trainer wants tons more just like him! 

I DO miss him like crazy, especially since he's getting so close to placement. I lay awake some nights hatching a dognapping plan, I figure I could run away to Canada!  

The group he is owned by trains dogs specifically to work with children. Mostly children in wheelchairs (spinal cord injuries, CP, etc). I've heard his placements possibilities have been narrowed down to 2 people. It's very exciting to see him get this far, lol, there were some days when he was a bouncy, naughty puppy that I had my doubts! 

Oh, and if anyone in the western U.S. would be interested... His sister is having a litter this summer and they still need puppy raisers!  It's one year of TONS of fun! 

Sorry about the thread hijack! :sorry:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Is Boone yours, or being raised?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

ID_Hannah said:


> I have the MatKing grooming tools, I think they're similiar to the Mars Coat King. Sue, please correct me if I'm wrong.


Yes, it is basically the same. I think they are wonderful tools and I couldn't live without them.

Your Fluffy is beautiful...amazing how many dogs are named Fluffy :doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a cat named Fluffy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My Fluffy, fresh from the groomer


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice butt!:uhoh: 



mylissyk said:


> My Fluffy, fresh from the groomer


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Fluffy is Beautiful!! All your dogs are really great!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous girl


----------

